

Famous Feynman lectures put online with free access - mhb
http://phys.org/news/2014-09-famous-feynman-online-free-access.html

======
rouma7
great resource, six easy pieces and six not-so-easy pieces so well regarded
that his reputation as a communicator precedes him, so hopefully these can be
well utilized by anyone with access

